# BD Prochot triggered but cpu nor gpu running hot



## NaughtyGurame (Sep 20, 2020)

been tweaking the the profile and finally got the best out of the best but the trouble start after using it for 4 months
the temps is back to 85 degree celcius from 73-ish. thought about changing the thermal paste and so i did now the temp is down to 65-ish
but during gaming i got a fps drop around 2-5 second then the fps back again.. its really a pain in the ass so i tried reset my preset and only
changing the cpu core, cache and igpu (not the unslice). the other setting is basically stock (epp still 128, disable turbo is on etc.) and still got the fps drop
the temp still stays at 65-ish and goes up to 78 degree max i check the limit and yes the bd prochot goes red when the problem occur always has been. 

any idea?


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 20, 2020)

CPU? Mobo? Cooler? How are we suppose to help you if we know nothing about your setup? Give us your full system spec along with any oc details.


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 20, 2020)

Post screenshots of all Throttlestop Settings and values.
Also note that GPU Unslice must be changed the same value if GPU is undervolted.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 20, 2020)

PROCHOT (processor hot) is triggered by the CPU temperature. BD PROCHOT is never triggered by the CPU temperature. PROCHOT and BD PROCHOT sound the same but they are two different signals. BD PROCHOT can be triggered by any external sensor outside of the CPU. It could be the GPU but it could be anything. It could be a keyboard temperature sensor. Someone might have decided that it would be a good idea to protect your fingers from getting too hot. The engineer that designed your laptop will know what sensors are connected to the BD PROCHOT signal line but you are not going to find this information in any forum. Anything to do with BD PROCHOT is rarely publicly documented.

On the main ThrottleStop screen, you can clear the BD PROCHOT box. This tells the CPU to ignore any external BD PROCHOT throttling signals. Your CPU will still thermal throttle and slow down if it gets too hot whether BD PROCHOT is checked or not. The PROCHOT signal is generated within the CPU. PROCHOT always works regardless of BD PROCHOT.

If an external sensor has failed, it can constantly send throttling signals to the CPU. That is not good. Disabling BD PROCHOT allows the CPU to run at its full rated speed without being slowed down by a bad sensor.

Without knowing what sensor is triggering BD PROCHOT throttling, no one can guarantee you that disabling BD PROCHOT is 100% safe. If you do not feel comfortable disabling BD PROCHOT then leave it alone.


----------



## NaughtyGurame (Sep 21, 2020)

Chomiq said:


> CPU? Mobo? Cooler? How are we suppose to help you if we know nothing about your setup? Give us your full system spec along with any oc details.


its laptop Ideapad l340 gaming
i7-9750h
gtx1650
16gb ram


----------



## NaughtyGurame (Sep 21, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Post screenshots of all Throttlestop Settings and values.
> Also note that GPU Unslice must be changed the same value if GPU is undervolted.


----------



## NaughtyGurame (Sep 21, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> PROCHOT (processor hot) is triggered by the CPU temperature. BD PROCHOT is never triggered by the CPU temperature. PROCHOT and BD PROCHOT sound the same but they are two different signals. BD PROCHOT can be triggered by any external sensor outside of the CPU. It could be the GPU but it could be anything. It could be a keyboard temperature sensor. Someone might have decided that it would be a good idea to protect your fingers from getting too hot. The engineer that designed your laptop will know what sensors are connected to the BD PROCHOT signal line but you are not going to find this information in any forum. Anything to do with BD PROCHOT is rarely publicly documented.
> 
> On the main ThrottleStop screen, you can clear the BD PROCHOT box. This tells the CPU to ignore any external BD PROCHOT throttling signals. Your CPU will still thermal throttle and slow down if it gets too hot whether BD PROCHOT is checked or not. The PROCHOT signal is generated within the CPU. PROCHOT always works regardless of BD PROCHOT.
> 
> ...


tried disabling the bd prochot before and the problem still occur. about that sensor on keyboard the cpu is placed near the WASD button and yes sometime it's burn my finger probably the heat was starting to disperse eventhoug the temp is stable


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 21, 2020)

NaughtyGurame said:


> tried disabling the bd prochot before and the problem still occur.


Your screenshot shows that BD PROCHOT is checked. If you clear that box, you might be getting some other type of throttling but you should not be seeing any BD PROCHOT throttling.

You have your short turbo power limit set to 90 Watts for 28 seconds. Not many laptops can dissipate that much heat for that length of time. You might want to reduce that to what your heatsink can handle. You can also reduce the turbo time limit if your heatsink can only handle full power for a few seconds. 

If it was my laptop, I would clear the BD PROCHOT box and I would clear the Disable Turbo box. If your CPU runs too hot, reduce the turbo ratio limits in the FIVR window. Disable Turbo cuts CPU performance almost in half. If you replaced the thermal paste, you should not need to do that.

Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop. Go play a game for 15 minutes or so. Exit the game and exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize the log file. Attach the log file to your next post. It should be in the ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Screenshots are good but the log file is a much better source of information when tracking down throttling problems.


----------



## NaughtyGurame (Sep 22, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Your screenshot shows that BD PROCHOT is checked. If you clear that box, you might be getting some other type of throttling but you should not be seeing any BD PROCHOT throttling.
> 
> You have your short turbo power limit set to 90 Watts for 28 seconds. Not many laptops can dissipate that much heat for that length of time. You might want to reduce that to what your heatsink can handle. You can also reduce the turbo time limit if your heatsink can only handle full power for a few seconds.
> 
> ...


first thx for helping me rlly appreciate it

i reduce the turbo power limit from 28 seconds to 20 so far so good
then i disabled the bd prochot and the turbo but another problem occur, yes it's just u expect it run ways much more hot from before 65-ish to 78-ish. as u suggest i have to reduce my turbo ratio limits but if i replace my thermal paste i shouldn't, however i don't want to reduce my performance so my question is should i change the thermal paste again since i have a leftover? or should i just reduce the ratio limit?

forgot to mention the stutter is seems like its fixed but i'm not pretty sure because it's so random sometime it appears again after a week or two or maybe days
i'll give an update maybe after a couple of days
anyway here's the logfile


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 22, 2020)

@NaughtyGurame - The real problem I see in the log file are many lines like this.

```
2020-09-22  12:17:51  POWER STATUS CHANGE
```
You usually only see this notice when a person plugs in or unplugs their laptop. Your laptop is constantly showing these notifications. Check the power cable going into your computer. It should be snug and making good contact. The power adapter itself might be damaged or perhaps it is badly under designed. Its power (Watt) rating might be way lower than what it should be. Are you using the original Lenovo power adapter and what is it rated at? I think your laptop originally shipped with a 135W adapter.

POWER STATUS CHANGE notices should show up once in the log file when you plug it in. These notices should not be happening every 20 or 30 seconds. It is almost if the power adapter is being over loaded and your laptop is constantly switching to battery power to try to make up the difference. After a while it tries to go back to AC power, something shorts out and then it goes back to battery power in an infinite cycle like this. The CPU is only drawing 20W so a proper functioning power adapter should be able to handle this without breaking a sweat.

See if you can find another power adapter for testing purposes. Run another log file and see if the POWER STATUS CHANGE notices go away. Smooth game play is not going to be possible if power delivery is not adequate or consistent.

Thanks for showing us this useful new ThrottleStop monitoring feature.

Edit - Modern Intel laptops regularly run with CPU temps in the 80°C to 90°C range. These CPUs are well built and can look after themselves. The power problem is what needs your attention.


----------



## NaughtyGurame (Sep 22, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @NaughtyGurame - The real problem I see in the log file are many lines like this.
> 
> ```
> 2020-09-22  12:17:51  POWER STATUS CHANGE
> ...


the power cable is plugged and secure but when it's plugged it makes a small screeching sound as if it was delivering some electricity. i just remember when the stutter problem started the sound is vanish for second and when the framerate is back to normal the screeching sounds is back. i suppose that's normal? and yes the power adapter rated at 135w

also Lenovo has this battery mode call conservation mode, as they say this function is useful to  extend the lifespan of the battery when plugged. 
When this mode is enabled, the battery will only be charged to 55-60% of capacity and the battery lifespan can be maximized. apparently i turn this on


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 22, 2020)

To test what is causing your problem, turn off battery conservation mode. I realize that not fully charging a battery can extend its life span but what is the point if it is causing poor performance and stuttering? My laptop battery has been sitting at 100% charge for the last 5+ years. BatteryBar reports wear at 11.3% so no regrets about not getting maximum life out of this battery. Replacement batteries from China start at $25 bucks on EBay so this is not going to be a major expense when it finally dies. At this rate, I will probably die first so it will not cost me anything.

Once conservation mode is turned off, go play a game for 15 minutes. Check the log file again and see if those POWER STATUS CHANGE messages go away. A properly working laptop should not be constantly switching back and forth, to and from, battery mode, especially when gaming.

And a properly functioning and properly designed power adapter should not be screeching. My 5 year old Lenovo power adapter is silent. Your power adapter is either poorly designed with cheap components or it is defective. If it cannot fully power your laptop without sounding like an animal caught in a leg hold trap then you should replace it.


----------



## NaughtyGurame (Sep 23, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> To test what is causing your problem, turn off battery conservation mode. I realize that not fully charging a battery can extend its life span but what is the point if it is causing poor performance and stuttering? My laptop battery has been sitting at 100% charge for the last 5+ years. BatteryBar reports wear at 11.3% so no regrets about not getting maximum life out of this battery. Replacement batteries from China start at $25 bucks on EBay so this is not going to be a major expense when it finally dies. At this rate, I will probably die first so it will not cost me anything.
> 
> Once conservation mode is turned off, go play a game for 15 minutes. Check the log file again and see if those POWER STATUS CHANGE messages go away. A properly working laptop should not be constantly switching back and forth, to and from, battery mode, especially when gaming.
> 
> And a properly functioning and properly designed power adapter should not be screeching. My 5 year old Lenovo power adapter is silent. Your power adapter is either poorly designed with cheap components or it is defective. If it cannot fully power your laptop without sounding like an animal caught in a leg hold trap then you should replace it.


i often alt+tab while gaming whilst waiting for loading screen or matchmaking and stuff and when i do that the screeching sound sometime gone which is weird i assume that caused the Power status change?

anyway here's another logfile after i disabled the conservation mode
also i remember around 14:35 i get the stutter.. again


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 23, 2020)

NaughtyGurame said:


> I assume that caused the Power status change


I think the POWER STATUS CHANGE notices are happening because your power adapter is not working correctly. On my laptop, I never see those messages unless I physically unplug my laptop. The messages do not just happen randomly.

At the start of the log file, your CPU is running at its full rated speed at up to 45W. A little while after that, the log file shows constant PL1 power limit throttling. Your CPU is being limited to only 15W for the vast majority of your log file after that. This is not the first Lenovo laptop that I have seen that has a weird throttling problem like this so I do not know if this defect is part of their design. A 6 core CPU that is being limited to 15W is not going to be able to achieve the level of performance that you paid for.

At 14:32:39, you get 4 POWER messages in 4 seconds. The GPU speed drops in half so I would not be surprised to see some stuttering when this happens. The log file also shows that your laptop keeps switching to battery power, usually for exactly 20 seconds. That is not right. When you are plugged in trying to play a game, it makes no sense for a laptop to be switching to battery power like this. Something is shorting out. Your power adapter is not able to provide steady power to your computer. 

The only way to troubleshoot this is to replace it with a known good adapter. One that works and does not have this problem. If you cannot borrow one locally then you will need to buy one. I cannot guarantee you that this will fix this problem. If you are no longer under warranty, it is all you can do.


----------



## NaughtyGurame (Sep 28, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> I think the POWER STATUS CHANGE notices are happening because your power adapter is not working correctly. On my laptop, I never see those messages unless I physically unplug my laptop. The messages do not just happen randomly.
> 
> At the start of the log file, your CPU is running at its full rated speed at up to 45W. A little while after that, the log file shows constant PL1 power limit throttling. Your CPU is being limited to only 15W for the vast majority of your log file after that. This is not the first Lenovo laptop that I have seen that has a weird throttling problem like this so I do not know if this defect is part of their design. A 6 core CPU that is being limited to 15W is not going to be able to achieve the level of performance that you paid for.
> 
> ...


Hi, after checking with lenovo support they dont know what's the problem about but since i persuade them about the charger problem they help me getting a new one since i'm still under warranty but i have to wait for a month to get it shipped. so while i waiting i tweak a bit the throttlestop and the result it's still the same but i don't get the stutter as frequent as before.. but then a new trouble appear. now the cpu is rarely getting dropped but GPU clock is down repeatedly. the trouble will gone if i restart the computer. any idea what's happening?

here's the logfile


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 28, 2020)

NaughtyGurame said:


> any idea what's happening?


If you use ThrottleStop and force the CPU to run faster, the CPU will consume more power and then that might force the GPU to slow down. 

Your laptop is broken. The first step to try and solve this problem is to get a new power adapter. If that does not solve the problem then you will have to send your laptop in for repair.


----------

